# Please help me... Trying to enable crossfireX.



## WanNagashi (Jun 7, 2009)

I just recently installed a second HIS ATI Radeon HD 4850 and now I am trying to enable Crossfire X. Device manager shows that there are in fact two ATI 4850's present but they are not crossfiring. When I checked Catalyst Control Center, there is a CrossFireX option but when I click on that, it won't let me do anything else. There is no option to turn it on or off and I have heard that there IS in fact supposed to an option to turn it on or off. Diagnostics says "your CrossFireX graphic cards are not properly connected. Both bridge interconnects must be attached." What exactly is this bridge interconnect? I have absolutely no idea what its talking about....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The bridge connects the 2 cards. Have a look in the box that each graphics card came in. There should be a plastic bag with extra cables, adapters and connectors, including the bridge. See pic below.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I would also make sure your board supports crossfire , and that you actually have both cards drivers installed.

I believe in windows xp if a card support dual outputs it shows as two cards in the device manager even if only one card is installed.


----------



## WanNagashi (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok. I ordered and received the crossfirex cables x2. I have both cards installed and both crossfirex cables connected to them. I tried enabling, disabling and then reenabling crossfirex through Catalyst Control Center but it still doesn't appear to be working properly. I even tried uninstalling the video drivers, rebooting, reinstalling them, and then rebooting again...

With just one video card installed, Device Manager will show only one ATI Radeon HD 4850. Now that I have two installed, Device Manager is showing two. PC Wizard is showing that only one video card is present. The same goes for the Street Fighter IV and Final Fantasy XIV benchmarks. They all show one card. Hmm... Here's some more about my system:

ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Motherboard
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit (Build 7600)
Corsair 750 Watt Power Supply
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3 GHz / 1333 FSB
ATI Radeon HD 4850 1 GB VRAM x2 (CrossFireX Enabled)
Corsair 2 GB x 2 (4 GB total) 800 MHz
Seagate 750 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm

Video Driver (CCC) - 10-10_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu

I remember reading somewhere that I may have to enable something through my ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo mobo's bio. But I'm not exactly sure what. I'm not even sure if that's the problem.


----------



## WanNagashi (Jun 7, 2009)

Well... I'm going to try shutting down the PC, taking out the top card, starting it up again and that should make the bottom card primary. And we will see what happens after that.


----------



## WanNagashi (Jun 7, 2009)

Man.. I have no idea what the problem is. According to ATI CCC, CrossFireX should be working just fine but the second card shows 0% GPU load. Am I supposed to somehow set the main card to master and the other one to slave? I look all over the system BIOS and I didn't see any options like that. Any ideas?


----------

